# BiOrb Air for Amphibians



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Has anyone got or used or head any reveiws on the BiOrb Air yet? 
They look stunning and heard afew people have used them for dart frogs and small tree frogs but I'm wondering what's peoples opinions and do we have any one on here that's used/using one that can give a first hand opinion.

Here's two videos to the BiOrb Air

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2vIIuc3mWm8

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WYqkpMKJlsM


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I wrote on the extensively in the press when they were first released. 
They look the nuts! They have function and gadget factor and can pretty much be left to it.

But the LEDs are not spaced right I feel and you cannot retro fit with heat or UVB which decreases species choice.

So yep gorgeous! But has limitations, like every product I guess.

Would I use one for phibs? No sorry I wouldn't, but I may use it for plant only or inverts.

John.


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

That would be beautiful for a planter terrarium (strictly plants) though! Perhaps a rare species of plant? Or even a carnivorous plant?


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

I absolutely hate them and I dont see why they would be used as an alternative way to house frogs as its going to take a lot of butchering to get the thing right.

There have been a lot of pieces written about how these BiOrb tanks are very stressful to fish and causing a lot of deaths due to being fully round, the fish can't work out the actual space it has in the tank.

Its just a stupid idea to please people and their needs and not actually please the animal living in it.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Just finished making my own biorb air upcycle stylee!! 











No inhabitants in this apart from native insects and bugs.


----------

